# Acoustic lessons Toronto



## Davekell79 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi all, I'm looking for recommendations for acoustic lessons in Toronto. Finger picking style like Paul Simon, James Taylor etc. I'm located mid town near Yonge and Eglinton. Thanks.


----------



## gtract (Jan 18, 2008)

Robert Labell at Snyder's teaches fingerstyle, including what you're looking for. Great guy, too.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

D'Arcy Wickham is a well respected fingerstyle guitarist and teacher in Toronto.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Where are you and what's your budget? 

Just put a thread here with your level of playing on video. And a list of what you want to accomplish. GC People of your level and style will likely want to jam with you. More fun and you learn for free and make friends too. 

I'm always open to jamming with all levels of players. Might only be once it a while but still fun. And it's cool to share time with people who bothered to seek out a forum and become a part of it. I'm here 10'years now and it's been cool. Met a lot of great people and we've not jammed as much as I would have liked. I'm spoiled with play time with others. 

I'm gonna do that now


----------

